# Cannot Install Git via Ports



## jrt03 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm having trouble installing git from ports and I'm getting multiple 'no address record' and 'file unavailable' errors. It looks like this is mostly due to kernel.org still being down for maintenance due the recent security happenings. Installing via packages is not an option for me, since it hijacks my current python installation. 

When sources like kernel.org go down, what's the proper way to continue installing via ports?

Thanks!


----------

